# my baby rbp are sick !!!!!!!!!&#33



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

hey everybody, the 2 rbp i have bought are sick, they have whit spot on the skin and one of them is in a critittical state, he is near the surface, and don't eat, i think he will dead this night, but it's strange, my water is good, no nitrits,or other bad things...
i am sad, i use medecine, but i dont believe that run...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Does it look like sugar? - if it does it is "white spot" and can be treated with medication, but remember to half the dose because piranhas have sensative thin scales or something.

if they are large white blotches then it could be slime desiese - again this needs medication.

do you have a pic?

I would do a 30% water change as it is always a good idea when you have an ill fish.








to desiese and paracites forum


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like Ich....I use salt at 5 tbl/per gallon and up the temp a little...Good luck!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I use medecine, i make a pic in the evening, water change is not a godd idear, water temp : 26 C° (°celcius) 
i up the temp to 28 C° now ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it is Ich, that is how I cleared it up. I added salt and uped the temp 4 degrees F. I dont know the conversion to C. I would wait for a final word on what it is before taking any drastic action.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> water temp : 26 C° (°celcius)
> i up the temp to 28 C° now ?


 Sounds safe to me...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

wouldnt really go much higher than that but that will be sufficient for now, hope this helps it out some


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> water change is not a good idea


 Why not?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

thet state of baby are CRTITICALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL








water change : 1/2 temp : 30c° medecine: para white spot 
i make all my possible but they will dead, i am IN RAGGGGE :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well I like Reggae, to!!!







Oh you meant RAGE!!









Good Luck with your Ps. You should have a hospt tank just in case of these emergencies. Dont really wanna infect all your other fish. Do your water change to try and help reduce the spread. Good Luck man!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> thet state of baby are CRTITICALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't you have a kettle?

why would it be 1/2 the temp?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

what is a kettle ?
1/2 the temp .???????


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you boil water in a kettle,

I was just wondering why you cant do a water change?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i think he means he did a 50% water change and set the temp at 30 C, which seems a bit warm to me...


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah, i just did a conversion and 30 C = 86 F... thats pretty damn hot... i hope you have an air stone in there...


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

its a pretty hot but it"s for kill the mushroom, i have a "air stone" in my tank, its timeto meto go to bed, so i ll speak about my rbp tommorow in the morning, in thenight for america !


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

it does not have anything to do with your water quaity..your fish might have stress out from the travel and new enviroment change.your temp is way too high.they were probably in a way coolerwater system before you added them to your tank..also the hotter the water the less oxygen it contains..so lower it alittle..i say keep it around 80-82.lower your temp and add some salt..hopefully they make it..and remeber if this is your plant tank do add chemicals you will only burn them...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

up the temp because ich dont do well in high temps (82 degree and up). water change ( 50%) every other day. add salt after every water change and take out your carbon from your media. do no stress the fish and maybe no feeding it for a couple of days. turn off the lights also. those are the steps i do to fight ich. after a week or so they should disapear. you fish may also no move much due to the temperature rise.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you don't need your tank at 86 - it is too hot


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

it's too late, i have do all my possible, but this morning , one of them is dead and the other in few our later....
i have never confronted against a piranha "sick",


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

poor little rpb...i am a killer,


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------

